# Elite Car Care Pressed metal plates



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

And I would share but typically photobucket has just crashed. for the 5th time this morning :devil: 

I'll update this as soon as it starts working!

My thoughts: they're pressed metal plates  they're fully marked and look great! Really have finished off my car, Alex is, as always, very helpful and sorted me out quickly. Some might say they're a bit expensive but just add that something extra 

Very happy customer here as always. Hence most of my shopping is done with Alex :thumb:

£39 a pair delivered. to save people asking over and over again, send alex a message directly!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

They r good plates and u r right he is a one stop shop know.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ahh dam this bloody photobucket! Everytimee I get to uploading summin it just crashses. What's the best host to use? Flikr?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

cant wait for pictures as i need new plates so was going to get metal ones


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Mine from Alex are top notch!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

maggi133 said:


> And I would share but typically photobucket has just crashed. for the 5th time this morning :devil:
> 
> I'll update this as soon as it starts working!
> 
> ...


Thanks James, come on get the pics up..... 

Alex


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

as soon as photobucket starts playing ball I will!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

do you want to email them me and ill try aswell?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

They're on my phone. Using photobucket for android :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

maggi133 said:


> They're on my phone. Using photobucket for android :lol:


Android is a bit like windoze..... throws a tantrum and doesnt do anything.... Apple?...just works :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Did you not see my other thread in the funnies though? You don't get that on apple!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Android is a bit like windoze..... throws a tantrum and doesnt do anything.... Apple?...just works :lol:


And what exactly is Windoze - is is something like Appel but not as good? 

Come on James, quit the excuses and get the photos up. This has to be the most hyped and least photographed car in DW history


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

TTIUWP !


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> TTIUWP !


Wassat?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

DW58 said:


> Wassat?


this thread is useless without pics :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> Did you not see my other thread in the funnies though? You don't get that on apple!


Very true - imagine what that guy must have felt like prancing about in the Android suit, surprised he didn't have a seizure.

I like my Android phone, but suspect I got the wrong model, plus it doesn't speak to my hands free as well as my previous HTC handset does.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Kev_mk3 said:


> this thread is useless without pics :thumb:


Duh, I'm so dim today :wall:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I had a htc hero which was great but was replaced about 8/9 times before orange agreed to replace with an alternative handset. Now got a sony erricson xperia x10 and it's fantastic. Except it keeps sending the same text like 20 times atm (but that's a network error thanks to the orange/tmobile tie up as it only happens when tmobile networks try to take over ) the android apps work very well and I'm happy with it. I just think it's gonna be another photobucket error as it doesn't work on the computer ever either


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have an HTC Legend, but suspect I ought to have got the Desire. It doesn't work that well with the car's built-in Bluetooth, so I find myself using my old HTC s620 because it's ultra-reliable.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Photobucket has now played ball! Quite a few pics, took it for a back road blast which I thoroughly enjoyed, and stopped for a few more piccies!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Looking good James!

They definitely set it off nicely, it's a shame you can't have a white plate on the rear, it would have made it just perfect!! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Plates look very nice, as does the car.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Think I'll have to get some


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

How much were these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Those plates look amazing. :argie:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Alan H said:


> How much were these?


£39 a pair delivered! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Finally...plates look very nice..


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I thought metal pressed plates were illegal to use?! I only saw some on a police program the other day, and a guy was pulled for having them and got a fine. 

They look different though, make a change.


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

I too thought they were illegal but these have been stamped!! Hmmmmmm tempting and i need some goodies too could be a order soon 

James what did you use to stick them on. As im struggling to find tape strong enough, so far i've drove home twice with no rear number plate as it fell off in work car park thank god it was still there in the morning on both days


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

HornetSting said:


> I thought metal pressed plates were illegal to use?! I only saw some on a police program the other day, and a guy was pulled for having them and got a fine.
> 
> They look different though, make a change.





Bridges said:


> I too thought they were illegal but these have been stamped!! Hmmmmmm tempting and i need some goodies too could be a order soon
> 
> James what did you use to stick them on. As im struggling to find tape strong enough, so far i've drove home twice with no rear number plate as it fell off in work car park thank god it was still there in the morning on both days


Guys, without opening another big "can of worms" thread on the legalities of pressed plates, ours DO comply with the required British Standard. It took months of red tape to get the approval and none of my customers (some of which have been pulled over) have ever been prosecuted or fined. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheers guys. As for the popo, the car already seems to get a lot of attention from them as it is, had a patrol follow me for about 4/5 mins earlier this evening with them on and they didn't pull me even. If they did I would be confident that nothing would be taken further. I do have some regular plates with tape ready if needed though.


----------



## 986dave (Feb 24, 2010)

Alex,

Is there a legal limit on the length of the plate? We recently got a private plate with 5 characters and looks a bit odd as there's a massive gap either side... Spacing between the characters I know has to be a set distance, but is there a set distance from the end characters to the edge of the plate if that makes sense?

As I reckon a set of these would look a treat!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> £39 a pair delivered! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


How do we order is my question


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

986dave said:


> Alex,
> 
> *Is there a legal limit on the length of the plate?*


*Yeah there is :-*

A brief summary of the regulations concerning the sizing and spacing of characters to be used on Department of Transport number plates commencing 1st January 1973.

The law states that,

•You must not alter, rearrange or misrepresent the letters or numbers
•Characters must not be moved from one group to the other (e.g. A242 ABC must not be displayed as A242A BC)
Offences may result in any or all of the following,

•A fine of up to £1000
•The registration mark may be withdrawn
•The vehicle may fail the MOT test
Full details of the requirements are included in The Road Vehicles (Display of Registration Marks) Regulations 2001.

Number plates fitted after 1st Sept 2001
All number plates fitted to vehicles after this date must display characters that meet the dimensions shown below.

Characters: 
Height 79mm 
Width ( except for the figure 1 of letter I ) 50mm 
Stroke 14mm 
Space between characters 11mm 
Space between groups 33mm 
Top, bottom and side margins ( minimum ) 11mm 
Space between vertical lines 19mm

The character width has been slightly reduced from 57mm to 50mm to accommodate the Euro-symbol on the number plate.

Number plates fitted before 1st Sept 2001
Number plates fitted before 1 September 2001 must display characters that meet the dimensions shown in one of the two groups below.

Characters: Group 1: Group 2: 
Height 89mm 79mm 
Width ( except for the figure 1 of letter I ) 64mm 57mm 
Stroke 16mm 14mm 
Space between characters 13mm 11mm 
Space between groups 38mm 33mm 
Side margins ( minimum ) 13mm 11mm 
Space between vertical lines 19mm 19mm


----------



## Matty_L (Nov 19, 2006)

Kev_mk3 said:


> How do we order is my question


+1

Been after a legit set for mine for a while now.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Kev_mk3 said:


> How do we order is my question





Matty_L said:


> +1
> 
> Been after a legit set for mine for a while now.


I need to see your V5 and the paper copy of your driving license, we keep a copy of these for our records. We then take payment and 2-3 days later you have some shiny new plates. :thumb:

PM or email me to order. 

Alex


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> I need to see your V5 and the paper copy of your driving license, we keep a copy of these for our records. We then take payment and 2-3 days later you have some shiny new plates. :thumb:
> 
> PM or email me to order.
> 
> Alex


When the DVLA / Cheshire Police return my license then i can get some


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Kev_mk3 said:


> When the DVLA / Cheshire Police return my license then i can get some


:lol: Sorry Pal hope it wasny something too bad...:wave:

On another note despite the font size and spacing which im well aware of and see illegal plates everyday out and about.

The other issue with legality is they need to be reflective dont they?
I stand to be corrected and im sure these plates are reflective...:thumb:

When we get to see them on the motor...:lol:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

james_death said:


> :lol: Sorry Pal hope it wasny something too bad...:wave:
> 
> On another note despite the font size and spacing which im well aware of and see illegal plates everyday out and about.
> 
> ...


Its ok i work in wales and the 1 day i dont slow down for before a 30 but i slow down IN the 30 a copper is there with a gun  3 points later :lol:

These are reflective and TBH the "show" ones are aswell as i had them on my old car and the copper who pulled me was blinded at them reflecting so he couldnt use that excuse :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Good to here not too bad, i know the wife was done as she left 30mph to national just after the last junction in village and no houses but open fields after the junction and 5 meters before the national limit she was done at 34mph the hun was in the junction pointing to the national limit...Doh...


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i work in wales and live near liverpool - im screwed either way TBH :lol:


----------



## 986dave (Feb 24, 2010)

HornetSting said:


> *Yeah there is :-*
> 
> Characters:
> Height 79mm
> ...


Thanks, does that mean then there has to be a minimum 11mm gap between the last character and the end of the plate? Doesnt say there is a set physical size for a plate just mentions characters on that.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

986dave said:


> Thanks, does that mean then there has to be a minimum 11mm gap between the last character and the end of the plate? Doesnt say there is a set physical size for a plate just mentions characters on that.


I know bike plates have size limit...:wave:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

The legal plates have to be the full 21.5" length regardless of how many characters in the reg number. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Plates looks great on the motor but then it's also a very nice motor.........:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Car is superb and the plates are crackers the finishing touch... However could you post at least one pic of front and rear plates in the starting post so others can see them easy as they dont appear till page 2...:wave:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks very good, looking and getting some (new legal) ones for mine, but one question. One mine i had to bend the front plate slightly to get it to follow the bend of the front bumper, and the white backing has come away slightly, sooo can I bend these slightly? Btw mine were cheap ones from Egay.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

ant_s said:


> Looks very good, looking and getting some (new legal) ones for mine, but one question. One mine i had to bend the front plate slightly to get it to follow the bend of the front bumper, and the white backing has come away slightly, sooo can I bend these slightly? Btw mine were cheap ones from Egay.


Yes you can bend them, a number of modern cars will have a curved front plate holder, I had to bend mine slightly to fit on the R32. :thumb:










Alex


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine was bent very slightly to fit. I had a lot of comments about them when filling up today, one bloke started on about it then eveyrone was asking questions :lol:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok thanks, just thought i'd ask first lol, looks like an order from me.... and i guess i'll add some detailing goodies too lol


----------



## Matty_L (Nov 19, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> I need to see your V5 and the paper copy of your driving license, we keep a copy of these for our records. We then take payment and 2-3 days later you have some shiny new plates. :thumb:
> 
> PM or email me to order.
> 
> Alex


Would photocopies sent via post suffice for this or do you need to physically have to have these 2 documents and then return in the post?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

I can quite easily say I have had mine on my car for well over 18months never had any trouble from the old bill and yes I have been stopped with them on, but they didn't both as they had the relevant bam marks on them, and you will need to send docs to alex I had no issues returned a few days later  

James they look good


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Matty_L said:


> Would photocopies sent via post suffice for this or do you need to physically have to have these 2 documents and then return in the post?


You have a PM.



-tom- said:


> I can quite easily say I have had mine on my car for well over 18months never had any trouble from the old bill and yes I have been stopped with them on, but they didn't both as they had the relevant bam marks on them, and you will need to send docs to alex I had no issues returned a few days later
> 
> James they look good


Cheers Tom, I've also had a local customer (18yr old) pulled over and they inspected the plates and sent him on his way. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

-tom- said:


> James they look good


Cheers Tom

They really have finished off the car for me. I love em 

Obviously, having a good looking car to start with helps :lol:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

they look wicked, i was thinking about new plates the other day. how much were they if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll get pictures of them next to the dealer plates later, the dealer plates were terrible. Also rivited on when they were instructed not to! Such a subtle change makes a massive difference.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

st170 dan said:


> they look wicked, i was thinking about new plates the other day. how much were they if you dont mind me asking?


£39 a pair incl delivery. :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> Cheers Tom
> 
> They really have finished off the car for me. I love em
> 
> Obviously, having a good looking car to start with helps :lol:


Get some zaino love on them though  mine have 8 layers and 2 z cs


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

2 layers of z2 already on em  

The car is so far wearing 7 layers of z2 bar the wheels which are nanolexed up.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks great James.

Alex, Tom & James, how have you stuck them on?

Obviously being £39 isn't cheap for them to fall off down the road.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just normal numberplate adhesive. Just make sure you prep both surfaces first (they should come with alcohol wipes or just use IPA). Not a chance these are falling off by themselves


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Mine have number plate surounds with vrs badge on them didnt want to drill them


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I looked at them with the rs badge on, and considered it. I may even get some in the end. Couldn't see how it all went? Is that black plastic tab like a key in the pictures tom? And secures the plate in?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> I looked at them with the rs badge on, and considered it. I may even get some in the end. Couldn't see how it all went? Is that black plastic tab like a key in the pictures tom? And secures the plate in?


You screw the plate surrounds on using normal number plate screws. Then just pop them in and push the tabs secure up wards and they click in on the plate surrounds there r keys to release them and it makes life so secure and easy.

Hope that helps

Tom


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Fank you  Might invest in some rs ones at some point but for now I'm happy. It certainly does look neat and clean as it is. I really don't want to start making it fussy


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

mattastra said:


> Looks great James.
> 
> Alex, Tom & James, how have you stuck them on?
> 
> Obviously being £39 isn't cheap for them to fall off down the road.


Double-sided adhesive strips are fine, as long as you clean the surfaces they won't be going anywhere. Don't drill them if you can help it as they look so much better without screws. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> £39 a pair incl delivery. :thumb:


thanks, ive been thinking about carbon fibre lettering ones from hellfrauds but thats making me think a little!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

They look nice!

On the subject of cut down plates, I have shortened plates on the XKR, and a small plate on my bike, and I have never once been pulled or refused an MOT...

The letters etc on the XKR are the correct size, just the plate is very short...

The bike is a little smaller... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah alright show off 

I parked next to a regular twingo last night at the petrol station after the car started screaming for it's regular fix of super unleaded and mine looked just so perfect and clean and the plates really have just finished it off. Only galcier white calipers left to go before it's purrfect for me


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> They look nice!
> 
> On the subject of cut down plates, I have shortened plates on the XKR, and a small plate on my bike, and I have never once been pulled or refused an MOT...
> 
> ...


There are a few exceptions to the rule as you have pointed out, but for more cars with standard sized rectangular plates the dimensions previously mention to apply. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I get away with it because the letters are OK and can still be read fine...

I haven't tried to change them or make them harder to read like some people do...

Anyway, the metal ones do look nice... think they would look good on the datsun!

:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What's the law regarding black plates with silver letters btw? I assumed these were totally illegal. There's a reasonably modern mercedes that was pointed out to me last night wearing some that I thought were illegal and the douche should be shot for being such?


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

Whereabouts are these on Elite's website?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Itchy said:


> Whereabouts are these on Elite's website?


They're not......... yet!

Just contact us direct to place an order. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

EliteCarCare said:


> They're not......... yet!
> 
> Just contact us direct to place an order. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


How much are they Alex? And what is involved? (i.e. What do i need to send you? )


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

It's all explained if you go back a few pages


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll update the original post...


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> It's all explained if you go back a few pages


Okay I'll read through 8 pages :lol::lol:


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

Just seen this and i want some badly! Just need to buy my personalised plate now


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Plates look great. They won't work on mine without being drilled which I think would ruin them but I'll be tempted to get a set for my next car.



keano said:


> Okay I'll read through 8 pages :lol::lol:


I'm only on page 2 I think there is an option to alter the amount of posts per page in the user cp


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Do you get any double sided strips with them?


----------



## Spaceman1 (Mar 6, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> What's the law regarding black plates with silver letters btw? I assumed these were totally illegal. There's a reasonably modern mercedes that was pointed out to me last night wearing some that I thought were illegal and the douche should be shot for being such?


black and silver for pre june 1973 only so he should get nailed


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

mattastra said:


> Do you get any double sided strips with them?


We don't supply any fittings, you can buy the strips v.cheap from a local DIY store, Halfords or a high street auto accessory shop. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks like I have some more money to spend, they look good they do.. :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

In Greece, plates are given by the goverment. They provide only metal plates. Are you allowed to use what ever you want?


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

tzotzo said:


> In Greece, plates are given by the goverment. They provide only metal plates. Are you allowed to use what ever you want?


Legally, no. But you can customise your plates on certain websites etc.....


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yet another DW thread I wish I'd never clicked on, but curiousity got the better of me 

I need a set of these plates. They look absolutely spot on on your car. really sets it off nicely :thumb:

EliteCC, will photocopies of thee documents suffice or does it have to be the originals? 

I know you say you can use the standard double sided stick stuff for them, but will that be enough for a front plate that needs to be bent slightly too?

My car is getting detailed again in just over a weeks time. Also getting the wheels refurbed, hubs painted and calipers painted glossy black. These plates would just add that extra touch


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Dizzle77 said:


> Yet another DW thread I wish I'd never clicked on, but curiousity got the better of me
> 
> I need a set of these plates. They look absolutely spot on on your car. really sets it off nicely :thumb:
> 
> ...


Email me at enquiries @ elitecarcare.co.uk and we can sort out the details, double-sided pads will be fine, even with a bend in the plate. I usually cut them into width strips (ie top to bottom) and put one at either end and a couple equidistant to the centre. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Yep those plates look good.

Best to fit them in a plastic plate holder, like the europeans do. Although that makes them really easy to unclip and steal.

If you dont have them in a holder, as they are metal, they can rub against your paintwork.

Also they do chip over time, and if they get nudged by a parking car, they do dent.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Hi,

I have an Astra and the front number plate is bent in the middle to fit the bumper. Would these plates be suitable? Can you bend them to match? 

Thanks


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

You can bend these plates all day long, i refitted mine yesterday as the plate holders were looking tiered and need replacing, and i had to bend the front on to make it fit, with no problems, i like them better with out the plate holder


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

mine :thumb:


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

are these on your website now to order???


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Look better on a twingo tom


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

WTF is that wiper linkage system all about btw!!!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> Look better on a twingo tom


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

DW58 said:


>


this could turn nasty :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nah









I like both cars, but I have my preference.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Nah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which is


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

which is dirty vag


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

DW58 said:


> Nah
> 
> 
> 
> ...





-tom- said:


> which is





maggi133 said:


> which is dirty vag


Shan't tell ... ... ... 

To be honest, I prefer the look of one and the performance/refinement/spec of the other.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> which is dirty vag


Yuk - nasty James
















Read your post again


----------

